# The Land Before Time



## Ether's Bane (Jan 11, 2011)

Seeing that Winnie the Pooh shorts thread reminded me of my own favorite childhood cartoon (cartoon movie, actually, but what the hell): The Land Before Time.

My favorite LBT movies were 2, 4, 5, 6, and 7 (even though I haven't seen any since the 9th one, but there are too many sequels and they probably ruined the series).

So, who else is/was a fan?

P.S. Cera <3333333


----------



## Superbird (Jan 11, 2011)

Used to be. USED TO BE.

But now I can't remember anything.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 12, 2011)

I _still_ have little plastic dinosaurs on my shelves named Littlefoot and Cera. They must have been there for, oh, a decade?

Also I refuse to acknowledge the existence of any film beyond the sixth.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to LOVE the LBT films. I can't remember much of anything beyond their names, and I'm a little sketchy even on that, but DINOSAURS :DDD


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 12, 2011)

rock-ground said:


> there are too many sequels and they probably ruined the series


This is my fear =[ 

But I am so totally a fan of the original ones! <3 I haven't seen any of them in a really long time. I think I've seen up until they stopped naming the movies with numbers, which was around 7 or so I think?


----------



## Lili (Jan 12, 2011)

I remember obsessing of Petrie.  Something about that pteradon just made him become my favorite cartoon character of all time.  Speaking of which, I have to watch the first movie again sometime soon.  :)


----------



## Darumaka (Jan 12, 2011)

The first was definitely the best in my opinion. I used to watch it all the time and it was one of my favorite movies EVER. I also used to watch the sequels, but I don't really care for any of them anymore.

I need to watch it again, but I haven't for a while because I gave all of my old VHS tapes away long ago (we don't have any working VHS players now anyway). Also, I just checked Wikipedia and there were thirteen movies, the last one being released in 2007. I think there was also a TV show a couple of years back.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 12, 2011)

> Musical dinosaurs =/= not the way to go.


I assume the double negative is a mistake? If so: Get out. >:(


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 12, 2011)

The first couple were awesome.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 12, 2011)

Oi, I love me some Land Before Time! Like, this was my childhood! I even love the musical films, although I do agree there was a point where they began to drop to crap quality. My favorites are the first couple, the one where Chomper returns, and I think Saurus Rock? My memories a little sketchy aside from the first film(which I actually watched recently) and the aforementioned movie with Chomper. I think there was one with like a crocodile or something, and Spike finally talks in it? I kinda liked that one too.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 13, 2011)

I had the first movie on VHS that I watched until it _stopped working_.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 13, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> I _still_ have little plastic dinosaurs on my shelves named Littlefoot and Cera. They must have been there for, oh, a decade?


OH MY GOD I just had a mental image of you when you were eight and you just got those. Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~

Also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMD5nzSSOMU

Nostalgia, anyone?


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 14, 2011)

_Always there,
Someone you can count on to comfort you~_

And who can forget "Friends For Dinner"? Seriously, these movies were my childhood.


----------



## benwayshouse (Jan 17, 2011)

i love them. i think i've seen up to the seventh film. i don't remember a thing about most of them other than the first, but i'd probably nostalgia trip pretty badly if i watched one of them.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 17, 2011)

I WAS JUST TALKING ABOUT THIS ON SKYPE YESTERDAY WHAT COINCIDENCE.

But yeah, Land Before Times were the best cartoon series ever.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 17, 2011)

I am like the only child in existence who never saw any of these movies, ever. Really wanted to, though! I kept seeing those dinosaur VHS covers and being all WHY HAVEN'T I SEEN THIS THAT'S NOT FAIR.

Of course, we didn't actually have a VHS player for the longest time and even after we got one we only ever rented tapes. I was always all jealous of the other kids who actually _owned_ these huge collections of cartoons I'd never seen.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 17, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> I am like the only child in existence who never saw any of these movies, ever.


You cannot call yourself a child if you have not seen the Land Before Times.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 17, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> I am like the only child in existence who never saw any of these movies, ever. Really wanted to, though! I kept seeing those dinosaur VHS covers and being all WHY HAVEN'T I SEEN THIS THAT'S NOT FAIR.


No, no, you're not the /only/ one. I've never seen any of them either. :l


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 18, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> I am like the only child in existence who never saw any of these movies, ever. Really wanted to, though! I kept seeing those dinosaur VHS covers and being all WHY HAVEN'T I SEEN THIS THAT'S NOT FAIR.


You're not the only one! I've always always always wanted to watch it, but never got around to it for some reason. 

This is coming from the person who's _been on tour to the friggin' animation studio where they were making a friggin' Land Before Time movie_. I actually saw people there animating a herd of dinosaurs walking (migrating?) and stuff. 

Goddamn it.


----------

